# MAC Pro Enrollment Question



## BornAgain (May 31, 2006)

I was visiting the macpro.com site checking out the specifics of enrollment.  In my state there is one approved school-does this mean that MAC will only accept membership requests form this specific school?  While there is only one school listed in my state, another school near me is approved in another state even though it isn't approved where I am from.  Can anyone clear this up?


----------



## koolmnbv (May 31, 2006)

No you dont need any professional schooling at any actual schools to get this membership. The schools they have listed are listed on the macpro site because they offer a discount to any1 with the pro membership...so if you have the mac pro membership and you apply at one of the schools listed on the website that school offers you a discount on there enrollment fees or tuition etc. I hope this helps, I am kinda rambling because I have now been up for like almost 24 hours lol


----------



## annrose (May 31, 2006)

The schools listed are those that have been approved for their students to be eligible to get a MAC Pro Student card (20%). 

If you are applying for the regular Pro card (40%), any schooling is of no importance.  Although a certificate can be one of the items you submit for proof.


----------



## BornAgain (May 31, 2006)

Oh- OK- So you don't even need to be a m/u artist to get the 40% off?

My brain might blow up at this good news!  So anyone can just apply to get the pro card?


----------



## annrose (May 31, 2006)

You do have to be a makeup artist for the 40%...but one doesn't have to go to school to become a makeup artist.


----------



## martygreene (May 31, 2006)

check the FAQ forum for more info on the MAC PRO membership program


----------

